# New Pistol: Get a collectable or not?



## Kurt V (Sep 10, 2007)

I really like the old Walther P38's and the somewhat newer P1. I can get a decent shooter in the $350-$500 range. I like the idea of having a collectable shooter as opposed to a generic 9mm. Anyone else here have a collectable that they also use for target practice?

P38: 







P1:


----------



## EATIII (Sep 10, 2007)

Kurt V said:


> I really like the old Walther P38's and the somewhat newer P1. I can get a decent shooter in the $350-$500 range. I like the idea of having a collectable shooter as opposed to a generic 9mm. Anyone else here have a collectable that they also use for target practice?
> 
> P38:
> 
> ...



are you worried about showing up with just a 22


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 10, 2007)

or exploding


----------



## Kurt V (Sep 10, 2007)

EATIII said:


> are you worried about showing up with just a 22



Not at all. I get a kick out of shooting my Ruger .22. I actually got it because of some snakes that couldn't take a hint to leave the yard. .22 snake shot is a good persuader.

It also came with a .22 magnum cylinder. Those rounds have some pretty amazing knock down power. But for just plain old plinking at targets nothing beats shooting .22 long rounds. Can still by a brick of 500 rounds for around $35.00

A P38 or P1 is a very reliable pistol for shooting.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 10, 2007)

Kurt V said:


> Not at all. I get a kick out of shooting my Ruger .22. I actually got it because of some snakes that couldn't take a hint to leave the yard. .22 snake shot is a good persuader.
> 
> It also came with a .22 magnum cylinder. Those rounds have some pretty amazing knock down power. But for just plain old plinking at targets nothing beats shooting .22 long rounds. Can still by a brick of 500 rounds for around $35.00
> 
> A P38 or P1 is a very reliable pistol for shooting.



I'm with ya, in fact I'm getting a walther(?) and a nice silencer to have some fun you are 100% right on the price for target shooting, I know I will have a sore finger


----------



## x SF med (Sep 10, 2007)

H&K Compact in .40 S&W.  Buy 2, and give one to me.


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2007)

Kurt, my boss his brother and father all brought P-38s, I worked out how to strip them for them then took one out to the range.
It shot very well, accurate, fun, just nice to use.
Their P-38s are in excellent condition,I can personally reccemend one.
If I had a pistol permit I'd get one myself.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 10, 2007)

Had a good one for a while.  In too good of shape to shoot.  Had all the right markings.  Remember it to have a very long and heavy double action pull.  Thats the only reason I didnt like it.  Its a sexy pistol and made to last a lifetime.


----------



## Kurt V (Sep 11, 2007)

Cabbage Head said:


> Had a good one for a while.  In too good of shape to shoot.  Had all the right markings.  Remember it to have a very long and heavy double action pull.  Thats the only reason I didnt like it.  Its a sexy pistol and made to last a lifetime.



I've fired a few. I agree that the WWII era P38's are now getting too valuable to shoot. But they made millions of post war P1's and you can still find them in like new condition. Those are the ones I am looking at.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 12, 2007)

I say go for it. You get both the look of a older weapon with the fun of shooting it all the time and not worrying that your loosing value on a collector piece.  Plus the Man From Uncle, Napoleon Solo had one!!!!!!!!


----------

